# Egg donation - anyone done this?



## Harlequin81 (May 16, 2013)

I'm just starting my IVF journey and have been doing some research online.

Quick run down on what our problems are - my fertility is fine, we are unable to have children due to a failed vasectomy reversal. One of our main concerns is affording the treatment, I have seen that many private clinics offer reduced or free treatment if a women donates some of her eggs and this has got me thinking, not only because it would lessen our financial concerns but having been in the position where having children naturally is removed, I would love to think I had personally given someone else the gift of a child, but just wanted to hear from others who may have done this or just people who have a far better knowledge in fertility treatment then I do.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Not done it myself but there is a whole board dedicated to egg share

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=15.0

Good luck x


----------



## Harlequin81 (May 16, 2013)

Thank you, found it after I had posted in here


----------



## star78 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi, my partner is currently having her first cycle of IVF and is egg sharing. We wanted to take some of the financial pressure off but mainly we wanted to help someone else who wanted a family. My wife is have EC tomorrow but we know from the scans she hasn't had many follicles and we need a minimum of 8 eggs tomorrow otherwise we have to make the decision to either keep the eggs for ouselves, leaving the woman we've been matched to with nothing, or to give away any eggs to her and then have our next IVF cycle for free.

We are desperate to start our family but if it comes to it tomorrow we will give the eggs away and wait for our next cycle. There is a lot to think about with egg sharing, but once you've got it all sorted in your head it's a great thing to do.


----------

